# Sensitive throat



## Libertine

I recently sprayed a bunch of semi-trans oil stain and also a bunch of black Rustoleum. I sprayed the lattice without a mask in a tent for about 20 minutes before i realized i didn't have my mask on. I've had a sensitive throat for about a month now and sometimes it almost hurts. I'm thinking maybe its the stain/paint and not a cold, which i had just gotten over when this started. Its like a menthol feeling throughout the day.


----------



## paint_booger

:blink: Go to the doctor. Probably a sinus infection.


----------



## Libertine

Made an appointment for friday. I hope its something like that, cause i sanded the exterior of an old house a few weeks ago too, completely forgetting about lead.... :no:


----------



## timhag

Lib, i have the same thing going on and i don't spray. Went to the doc, everything appeared to be good. He told me to OD on vitamin C.


----------



## NEPS.US

timhag said:


> Lib, i have the same thing going on and i don't spray. Went to the doc, everything appeared to be good. He told me to OD on vitamin C.


Tim gets those hot protien tonsil washes regularly.


----------



## timhag

NEPS.US said:


> Tim gets those hot protien tonsil washes regularly.


You's a funny dude :yes:


----------



## MAK-Deco

What happen to him we have not heard back from him since he made the appointment


----------



## Joewho

Pays to keep your mouth closed when breathing paint fumes. At least the nose hairs will filter out some solids.


----------



## paint_booger

http://www.expresssafety.com/3M_Cartridge_Respirators.asp

Buy a mask everyone ... don't be another victem like this poor fella!

PB


----------



## Libertine

hahaha, yep i died... :no: 

Yeah, the doc seemed to think it was an infection because of yellow flem running down the back of my thoat, something i didn't see looking in the mirror on my own. Gave me 10 days worth of an antibiotic and it seems to have gone down a little...

Anyway, see ya later.....

.......:wheelchair:.................


:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## PressurePros

Liber, with all due respect, your lack of using PPE is no joke. Once lung damage is done its irreversible. Convenience, or "forgetting" is not really worth getting cancer at 45 years old. I'm not trying to condemn you, I am just as guilty of it. I used to forego the respirator or eye protection so I could "hit that one spot real quick". Now I have sensitivities to mineral spirits and bleach that my doctor says are indicative to tissue damage. The sensitivity is my body's reaction trying to tell me to get away before more damage is incurred.


----------



## paint_booger

Libertine,

Glad to hear you are doing OK!

PB


----------

